# ODNR Offers Special Deer Hunts on Seven State Nature Preserves



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

*In an effort to control deer populations impacting native plant communities, ODNR will again coordinate special gun and archery deer hunts at seven state nature preserves across the state.
More...

More...


----------

